# Helpful Spouses



## Jonergin (Nov 30, 2010)

I have to rant for a few seconds and you guys/gals are the only people who would understand my frustration.

Maybe someone has a familiar story and can add in?

Here goes: I have a tupperware tote in the spare bedroom that has a 5 gal bucket worth of hornwort in it. I'm hanging on to it so that when I turn my 75g into a planted tank I have something to get it kicked off right with. I've also been storing the baby bulbs my mother Red Tiger Lotus throws off in there. For the last 6 months I've been putting all the baby RCS I find in my canister filter in that tote so that I can grow them out for sale to the local shops. Also in that tote I have an African cichlid recovering from a near death fight, he hasn't bothered the shrimp too much as he can't really get to them through all the plants.

Recenty a friend needed an emergency light hood and I loaned him the one off the tote. As such, the hornwort has died back quite a bit. So tonight I removed what's left of the live plants, drained the water down and then took a break to let the water settle, do chores and shower. My intent was to move the cichlid and set a trap out for the shrimp hiding out in the dead hornwort gunk after my shower.

After my shower my husband comes to me and announces, "You're lucky, I rescued your fishy!" I look at him oddly; I can't think of a single fish that needed rescueing. He then explains, "That fish in the spare bedroom was low on water, the dogs must have been drinking it so I filled it back up." I sigh heavily and explain that I was about to move the fish elsewhere. He tries to placate me by saying "Well, the water was full of gunk and so I drug the tote outside and dumped it all out and refilled it." At this point I just want to scream but instead explain that he just dumped about 200 baby shrimp out. His response is to take me outside to where he has poured the gunk into the RED gravel and say, "I don't see any shrimp."

UUUuggggghhhhhhhhh! The only thing I could really say at that point was: "If you're going to do anything, ANYTHING with any fish in this house--even if you're trying to surprise me-- you had better ask me first." Lord help him if he touches my show bettas.


----------

